# Roamio on Xfinity?



## RayChuang88 (Sep 5, 2002)

Question: has anyone used the six-tuner version of the Roamio on Comcast's _Xfinity_ digital cable service successfully? And can I keep the CableCARD now used on my TiVo HD XL DVR?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

RayChuang88 said:


> Question: has anyone used the six-tuner version of the Roamio on Comcast's _Xfinity_ digital cable service successfully? And can I keep the CableCARD now used on my TiVo HD XL DVR?


Yes and yes, for Comcast in Hartford CT


----------



## jrock (Aug 27, 2002)

Yes for Comcast Clinton CT. I replaced an old Series 3 HD TiVo and used one of the two Scientific Atlanta cards out of it.

It had a few issues and I have been worried. The first show I watched it recorded had several areas with pixelation and lost a few seconds of show. After it happening the 4th or 5th time in that show I streamed it from the Premiere and it did not have the same problem.

Then I checked the signal and saw all 6 tuners had 100 signal, SNR of 41, and a 0 RS Corrected/Uncorrected . I searched around and found an issue that sounded similar with verizon fios and older Motorola cable cards. My TiVo Premiere has a 92 signal and 36 SNR witch is about perfect from the required signal range on the TiVo website. The card is a 2009 so it is older but I haven't found anyone else complaining of the Scientific Atlanta cards from Comcast on the internet.

I rebooted the Roamio and it hasn't had that problem again yet. I have watched 15 to 20 shows in the week since it was installed. It worked fine for a full week then locked up 2 days in a row so I'm not sure what caused that yet or if it will continue. If it locks up again today (3rd day in a row) I'll call TiVo and see what they say. Other than that it works perfect right now 

-Joe


----------



## scooby2 (Dec 24, 2001)

Yes here in Chicago land. All 6 tuners are confirmed working on the Roamio Pro. The tech that brought the mcard out yesterday was very knowledgeable about cable cards and even knew to call the Comcast Cable Card hotline as normal reps typically do not know what to do.

I'm not sure if its Roamio or Comcast but a lot of HD channels look sharper vs Dish w/ Hopper.


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

RayChuang88 said:


> Question: has anyone used the six-tuner version of the Roamio on Comcast's _Xfinity_ digital cable service successfully? And can I keep the CableCARD now used on my TiVo HD XL DVR?


Yes. I am up in North Sacramento (Del Paso/Robla) using Comcast Xfinity.

Had the roamio plus delivered Friday, transferred my series3 programs, moved a cable card from the series3 to the roamio, paired it and got 6 tuners up and running - no problem at all. Picture looks just as good, if not better. Menus noticibly snappier.

Good luck!


----------



## drugrep (Mar 16, 2002)

Agreed with above posts. Chicago Suburbs here with Motorola M-Card and all 6 tuners working.

If you use your old M-Card, you will need to have Comcast pair it to new machine.


----------



## patrickthickey (Sep 4, 2002)

Yes and yes in Berkeley, CA.

We use Xfinity On-Demand regularly with our Roamio Plus. I retained one of the Motorola cable cards from my retired Series 3, returned the other. 

This card works perfectly with the new Roamio.

We experienced one evening, a few months ago, of the yet-to-be-defined Error 53 issue (use search) but that has not happened again.

I would say it all works as advertised.


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

Yes and Yes, Jersey City, NJ


----------



## Old Hickory (Jan 13, 2011)

It must be the single M card, right?


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

Old Hickory said:


> It must be the single M card, right?


Single M card - Yes.


----------



## ilisira (Sep 29, 2004)

Yes in southwest VA with SA cable card.


----------



## tcorning (Nov 14, 2001)

I think it will depend on how old the card is that you are using. I had a card that worked fine in my TiVo HD but was too old for the Roamio. When I brought it in to swap it the rep looked at it and remarked on how old it was! The new card works just fine though.


----------



## lickwid (Oct 2, 2005)

patrickthickey said:


> Yes and yes in Berkeley, CA.
> 
> We use Xfinity On-Demand regularly with our Roamio Plus. I retained one of the Motorola cable cards from my retired Series 3, returned the other.
> 
> ...


Yes, and yes. Also in Berkeley, CA. Had the V53 error a few times the first week I had it, but switching channels or tuners usually fixed the problem. Haven't experienced in the past month or so.


----------



## ilisira (Sep 29, 2004)

tcorning said:


> I think it will depend on how old the card is that you are using. I had a card that worked fine in my TiVo HD but was too old for the Roamio. When I brought it in to swap it the rep looked at it and remarked on how old it was! The new card works just fine though.


I had a couple of weeks gap in between the HD, and Roamio (gave X1 a try, and it was not a pretty experience). Anyway, my previous SA card was from 2010, and the new card is from 2011 according to the label..


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

All 6 are working fine for me with a single M-card on Comcast Xfinity in Atlanta.


----------



## shortcut3d (Sep 1, 2013)

All 6 tuners work fine in the Comcast / Xfinity Palo Alto, CA market. Same cable card from 3-tuner SiliconDust HDHomeRun Prime tuners a couple years ago. We also get On Demand and can call in for Pay-per-view sporting events.


----------



## synchro71 (Nov 14, 2013)

Works perfectly in northern CO as well (Fort Collins / Loveland area), also took the m-card from HDHomerun Prime and had it paired with the Plus. On-demand and PPV working as well, I actually prefer the on-demand style on the Roamio over the Comcast units as they seems much faster to navigate .


----------



## Tanquen (Jun 1, 2002)

patrickthickey said:


> ...We use Xfinity On-Demand regularly with our Roamio Plus. I retained one of the Motorola cable cards from my retired Series 3, returned the other...


I have two TiVo HDs each with one card and I would think they are multi stream as I only need one card in one of the two slots to get 2 tuners working. But patrickthickey said he had two cards in his Series 3 and just used one of them in the Roamio Plus. So, the Series 3 has two PCMCIA slots but can't use a multi stream card so there were two multi stream cards in the Series 3?

Also, I'm guessing you have to go through the over the phone pairing when moving cards?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

shortcut3d said:


> All 6 tuners work fine in the Comcast / Xfinity Palo Alto, CA market. Same cable card from 3-tuner SiliconDust HDHomeRun Prime tuners a couple years ago. We also get On Demand and can call in for Pay-per-view sporting events.





synchro71 said:


> Works perfectly in northern CO as well (Fort Collins / Loveland area), also took the m-card from HDHomerun Prime and had it paired with the Plus. On-demand and PPV working as well, I actually prefer the on-demand style on the Roamio over the Comcast units as they seems much faster to navigate .


OK, I gotta ask. Why are both of you leaving the HDHomerun primes in favor of the Roamio? I'm about to go back the other way and ditch this buggy POS for the only cable platform that was stable for me, the Ceton InfiniTV 6 PCIe. I don't know why I talked myself out of it, fond memories of TiVo past I guess. :-/

Ceton fixed my missing 5th and 6th tuners (V58 on TiVo) and tuning issues (V53) in half a day with a new firmware that messages the cablecard and TA properly. Why is it so damned hard for TiVo engineers to do the same damned thing??? It's been months for my Roamio Pro and still no dice!


----------



## kupe (Apr 10, 2003)

Tanquen said:


> Also, Im guessing you have to go through the over the phone pairing when moving cards?


Same question- thanks! We are thinking of replacing our Tivo HD (2 tuner- one M card) with a new Roamio Plus and installing the existing M card. We are Comcast Xfinity in Atlanta if that makes any difference on if a truck-roll is required- or can be done over phone?

Thanks!

Kupe


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Comcast has a National cablecard hotline, just Google it or search this website or theirs. No truck roll should be needed. It can be paired with your new Roamio over the phone.


----------



## skid71 (Mar 20, 2013)

CableCard phone # 877.405.2298

A truck roll should not be required.
If VOD is available through the TiVo in your area and you want to get it working be patient.

There are a couple of threads dedicated to the VOD issue.

Best of luck


----------



## mykee50 (Jan 8, 2010)

rgr said:


> Yes. I am up in North Sacramento (Del Paso/Robla) using Comcast Xfinity.
> 
> Had the roamio plus delivered Friday, transferred my series3 programs, moved a cable card from the series3 to the roamio, paired it and got 6 tuners up and running - no problem at all. Picture looks just as good, if not better. Menus noticibly snappier.
> 
> Good luck!


All 6 work here in Seattle on an old m-card (2008). I got everything hooked up yesterday and called Comcast to pair.

Is there any way to batch transfer season passes and recorded shows from the old tivos'? I have 4 S3's to do. I'm currently checking off everything in the old TiVo to transfer individually.

I can't get Xfinity or HBO go to work yet. I'll try again after transferring all of my shows. I might be overloading my modem/router. It's been transferring for 18 hours now and 5% full.

Other that those few problems this box is great!! Can't wait to try remote streaming...

Thanks, Mike


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

mykee50 said:


> All 6 work here in Seattle on an old m-card (2008). I got everything hooked up yesterday and called Comcast to pair.
> 
> Is there any way to batch transfer season passes and recorded shows from the old tivos'? I have 4 S3's to do. I'm currently checking off everything in the old TiVo to transfer individually.
> 
> ...


Use a program called "kmttg" for transferring.


----------

